# Keep us in your thoughts



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 24, 2012)

My sister in Florida called yesterday to let me know that my Dad has taken a turn for the worse in his fight with  
 dementia. Yesterday morning at 6AM Mom Called her to say Dad
a was missing, the police found him walking in his PJ's and bare footed in a daze. They are lving in a retirement condo but it looks like it's time for assisted living. I'm going to go to Florida for the family to get together and look into this and I might be gone for 2-3 weeks . We can't get the family together until May 15th so until then I will still be here but if things turn I might have to leave without notice. Classics will still be good until then but I will put it on vacation mode when we leave.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2012)

Roy, your father and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 24, 2012)

And in our prayers also my friend!
Joe and Linda


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 24, 2012)

You, your family and your mother are in our prayers.  God bless you all.
Charles


----------



## markgum (Apr 24, 2012)

will keep you all in our prayers


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Apr 24, 2012)

Roy, you and yours will be in my prayers!

David


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 24, 2012)

We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope things work out Roy.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 24, 2012)

Family first Roy, you are in our prayers.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 24, 2012)

Nothing more important than family.


----------



## Wright (Apr 24, 2012)

We have the same in our family. You will be in our prayers.

Lamar
Jasper, AL.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 24, 2012)

Please know that you and your family will be in our prayers.

God Bless

Jim Smith


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 24, 2012)

It's a good thing he has you and your family by his side...take care, thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 24, 2012)

My Grandfather suffered from dementia, so I know what it feels to see someone in that state.  My thoughts are with you Roy, best wishes.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 24, 2012)

Roy, that is so hard. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 24, 2012)

Roy, your father and the rest of your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Padre (Apr 24, 2012)

Roy, you are in my prayers.  Just went through this with my Mom, and I know it isn't easy.


----------



## danrs (Apr 24, 2012)

Roy, you and your family are in our prayers and will remain so.  These become very difficult times to say the least.  But, as we know, we work through them with the help of family, friends, and of course, the almighty.

Dan Hines


----------



## renowb (Apr 24, 2012)

We will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## tim self (Apr 24, 2012)

You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Akula (Apr 24, 2012)

Will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.  My family has suffered with this terrible thing and it's very hard watching someone you love go through it.  Just know your not alone and there is help.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 24, 2012)

We will thing of you often Roy and remember you can always call when you need to blow off steam.  A venting shoulders is only a call away.


----------



## Old Lar (Apr 24, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 24, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family Roy.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 24, 2012)

Roy lifting you up in prayers


----------



## corian king (Apr 24, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time of need.
God Bless and watch over you and your Dad.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 25, 2012)

Hang in there, Roy.  These things are never easy.

  -Barry


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 25, 2012)

Praying for you and your family Roy, I just lost my wife to dementia in November. I agree it is hard watching a loved one going thru this, however love will be what keeps you sane.
Prayer helped me thru it all!!
Call me if you need to talk, scream or whatever.
Red Sibley


----------



## phillywood (Apr 25, 2012)

Roy, hope evrything will go smooth and youguys can figure out the best for your Dad and your Mom too. Best of luck to you and your family and you'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 25, 2012)

Roy ... Sorry to hear that. I had the honor of meeting your Dad and hearing some of the great stories he shared wile we enjoyed our cubans.
 
Wishing all the best for you
Bruce


----------



## roddesigner (Apr 25, 2012)

Roy sorry to here this,your family will be in our prayers,get in touch with me may be able to help you out with assisted living facility locally


----------



## wizard (Apr 25, 2012)

Roy, Both you and your family will be in both mine as well as Karen's thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated. Warmest Regards, Doc


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Roy:
You and Dee, as well as the rest of your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. If there is anything that we can do, consider it done.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

First, Dee and I thank each and every one of you for your kind words of encouragement. Second anyone here familiar with door alarms? The police dept. in Clearwater suggested that at night a door alarm be hung on the door knob so as to warn if he tries to leave on another stroll. I think one that has an off and on button that Mom could control until we figure out what we're going to do. We also thought of a personnel GPS similar to what law enforcement uses , maybe a wrist band type, any thoughts on this will  be appreciated.


----------



## el_d (Apr 25, 2012)

You and yours are in our prayers Roy.  God Bless


----------



## LL Woodworks (Apr 25, 2012)

You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 25, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> First, Dee and I thank each and every one of you for your kind words of encouragement. Second anyone here familiar with door alarms? The police dept. in Clearwater suggested that at night a door alarm be hung on the door knob so as to warn if he tries to leave on another stroll. I think one that has an off and on button that Mom could control until we figure out what we're going to do. We also thought of a personnel GPS similar to what law enforcement uses , maybe a wrist band type, any thoughts on this will  be appreciated.



Roy - Look at travel door alarms.  There are a lot of choices available.  Here's some on amazon:

Amazon.com: travel door alarm

The GE doorstop one is so easy to use that your mom might actually use it all the time.  

Before buying a personal GPS tracker, see if you can get him to wear a big new watch.  He may or may not willingly accept something new attached to him.  Everyone is different.

Hope you can get it all worked out so that everyone is happy and you retain your health/sanity.

Ed


----------



## wizard (Apr 25, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> First, Dee and I thank each and every one of you for your kind words of encouragement.* Second anyone here familiar with door alarms? The police dept. in Clearwater suggested that at night a door alarm be hung on the door knob so as to warn if he tries to leave on another stroll. I think one that has an off and on button that Mom could control until we figure out what we're going to do. We also thought of a personnel GPS similar to what law enforcement uses , maybe a wrist band type, any thoughts on this will  be appreciated.*



Roy, 

In the patients I treat with dementia this is what I have recommended:

Wireless Wander Door Alarm

Regards,
Doc

Edit: This is another that my patients families liked:

Wireless Personal Pager


----------



## gimpy (Apr 25, 2012)

God's Peace


----------



## glycerine (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Roy.  Will keep your family in my prayers.  I can't help with the door alarm or GPS tracker, I have never used either.


----------



## Steve Busey (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Roy. :frown:  Praying all goes smoothly as you deal with this new reality.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

Doc, thanks ! My thoughts on this is that the alarm is just a beep or vibration and Mom being a very sound sleeper would no hear a beep, if it was a loud alarm  it would be the ticket...


----------



## wizard (Apr 25, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Doc, thanks ! My thoughts on this is that the alarm is just a beep or vibration and Mom being a very sound sleeper would no hear a beep, if it was a loud alarm  it would be the ticket...



On of my patient's wives got their system from here. I think they may have something that fits the bill:

1st Senior Care Provides Bariatric Equipment, Lift Recliners,Patient Lifts &more - Wireless Wandering Systems


----------



## roddesigner (Apr 25, 2012)

Roy you may want to look into alarms for the deaf they include shakers and strobe lights both of which work very well


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 25, 2012)

Roy,
We'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 25, 2012)

I will be praying too, Roy.


----------



## jd99 (Apr 25, 2012)

As already said Prayers on their way for you and your family.

Ya have our support.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 25, 2012)

Just a thought Roy, if you're around North Port, and have some time, I'd be pleased to meet you. I'm sure some of the others here would too. However, I (we) understand the nature of your trip. Wish you well!


----------



## RetiredJake (Apr 25, 2012)

Prayers are with you. Hope all turns out for the best.


----------



## edicehouse (Apr 26, 2012)

Roy sorry to hear this.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 28, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers with you and the family Roy. As our parents age we all have hard decesions to make. Prayer works.................


----------



## Silver (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Roy,

Although I don't know you personally but I know what you are going through. 

My thoughts are with you and your family as the ones with the Dementia don't really know what is going wrong.

It's saddening to see them go from the "tower of strength and knowledge" to what you see today..

My father had Dementia and it's not nice to see how they go.

However, stay strong and always remember what they have done for you, look back at the memories and it eases then pain from what you see today.

All the best, thought with you.

Silver.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 28, 2012)

Roy, you have my deepest sympathy, We've had two friends who have had their spouse with that horrible monster. 
Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 28, 2012)

Take care of your family.  I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 28, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> First, Dee and I thank each and every one of you for your kind words of encouragement. Second anyone here familiar with door alarms? The police dept. in Clearwater suggested that at night a door alarm be hung on the door knob so as to warn if he tries to leave on another stroll. I think one that has an off and on button that Mom could control until we figure out what we're going to do. We also thought of a personnel GPS similar to what law enforcement uses , maybe a wrist band type, any thoughts on this will be appreciated.


 

I don't know if they still make them or not Roy - but AMWAY used to have an alarm that you hang on your door like this.  I used one for many years as a young mother who spent many nights alone in the house.  

I would highly encourage the use of a personal GPS if you can get one.  I know they are quite useful and will go a long way in protecting your father.

I'm sorry to hear the latest and as always you are all in my thoughts and prayers.  Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help !!

Linda


----------



## jscola (Apr 28, 2012)

prayers are with your dad & family


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 28, 2012)

Roy:  Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 28, 2012)

You're all in our thoughts and prayers Roy.
I've heard they now make GPS-enabled shoes for such situations.


----------



## lwalden (Apr 29, 2012)

Roy, keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers in this challenging situation.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 19, 2012)

*Update*

Well 2600 miles and two blowouts later we made it back this afternoon. I got both Mom and Dad in an assisted living facility that met our needs, not our pocket book but we expected it to be expensive. Got to within 125 miles from home and had a blow out on the right front %$#^*&^#@. Of course it's Saturday and the  town is only 10 miles away and I wanted not to use my spare donut so finally got a tire repair shop to answer the phone. They come out with a USED tire and of course they had this on SPECIAL don't carry new tires. Paid home for his USED tire and hopped to make it home as we only had 125 miles more to go. Nope when about 60 miles and ......you guessed it the USED tire blew&^%^#$. The tires on the van had only 21,000 miles  and I remembered that I had them change the donut for a full sized tire when I replaced them (yes I sometimes get these brain farts ) After cussing myself out by not changing the tire with the spare the first time I got the handy Koren made jack out and while trying to jack the van up with semi's going by at 80MPH the %$%#@* handle on the jack snaps in half, Now I need a jack  so I get on the GPS to find a tire shop again, called them and they said to come out and jack up the van and replace the tire with the spare a hundred dollar bill would cover it. After waiting for over 1 1/2 hours for them a Highway Patrolman came by and jacked it up and escorted us halfway home.. A week from hell!!!
This has been the week from hell


----------



## eldee (May 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your rough return trip Roy. I am glad that you were able to get your parents situated though. Wishing you the absolute best going forward.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 19, 2012)

Nothing more important than family Roy. Take care. We'll keep you in our thoughts


----------



## GaryMGg (May 19, 2012)

You're home safe & sound and still have your health and well-being.
Thanks be!
Glad you have blessings to count!!!


----------



## gimpy (May 19, 2012)

God's Peace, your in my prayers


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 19, 2012)

family first...prayers sent.


----------

